# You know it's Going to be a Rotten Day



## Michael. (Aug 9, 2013)

.
You know it's Going to be a Rotten Day


You put your bra on backwards and it fits better 

You want to put on the clothes you wore home from the party last night and there aren't any 

You turn on the news and they're showing emergency routes out of the city 

Your twin forgot your birthday 

You wake up and discover your waterbed broke and then you realize that you don't have a waterbed 

Your car horn goes off accidentally and remains stuck as you follow a group of Hell's Angels on the freeway 

Your wife wakes up feeling amorous and you have a headache 

Your boss tells you not to bother taking off your coat 

The bird singing outside your window is a buzzard 

You wake up and your braces are locked together 

You call Suicide Prevention and they put you on hold 

You see a "60 Minutes" news team waiting in your office 

Your birthday cake collapses from the weight of the candles 

You walk to work and find your dress is stuck in the back of your pantyhose 

You call your answering service and they tell you it's none of your business 

Your income tax check bounces 

Your blind date turns out to be your ex 

Your pet rock snaps at you 

Your wife says "Good Morning, Bill" and your name is George 

You put both contact lenses in the same eye 



.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

Too funny Michael! :lol:


----------



## Casper (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

Very funny


----------

